# My daughter riding her first horse...



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

That is so adorable! Looks like she has a great deal of potential with her riding!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My goodness is she ever a cutie pie!


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

Deplorable technique. Deplorable!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

O.O Too cute.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

She may have to work on those legs a bit ;p She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## dancehabit7 (Jul 11, 2009)

That is too cute!! She is adorable! She needs some work on her seat  .. and tell her.. do not ride in undies (or nappies).. it hurts!


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

how cute, at least she has her heels down


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks everybody! Her pony was her birthday present from her Granny and Papa. I can't get her off the thing since we opened it last night. She is watching her Word World cartoon sitting on it right now.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

:lol: TOO cute!! Good job keeping the heels down. Looks like she's ready to start working on jumping in the last pic :lol:


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

She is so cute! She is one of those kids I consider NOT good birth control!! :lol:


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

oh my she is sooo adorable.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Awwwwwww...WAY too much cuteness there!!!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Too precious! Is she really a year old already? I miss that age...


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Great pictures, what a happy little girl.

OTT: 3neighs I love your avatar!!


----------



## DarkEquine (Aug 29, 2008)

Awww, she's going to be an excellent rider one day!! She's already hooked!


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

3neighs said:


> Too precious! Is she really a year old already? I miss that age...


She'll be a year old on the 24th! It goes by so fast.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

> She'll be a year old on the 24th! It goes by so fast.:grin:


Wow! It sure does go fast and once they start school it seems to go faster.



> OTT: 3neighs I love your avatar!!


Thanks! Unfortunately, she'd rather read about them than ride them.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

omg you have a little jockey in the making!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sweet as angel kisses! Is she going to be a blond or maybe strawberry blond?


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Sweet as angle kisses! Is she going to be a blond or maybe strawberry blond?


Well she's definitely blonde right now...but we don't know if she is going to keep it. I had platinum blond when I was little and its darkened to a very dirty blonde. My husband says he was blond until 5 or 6ish and he now has dark brown hair. Blond and blue eyes...her daddy is in for it when she turns 16!


----------

